# WHo is dressing their dog up this year?



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

My Beagle is going to be a ladybug and my Akita is going to be a shark.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

_::::shakes head side to side and rolls eyes::::_


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

LOL ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I just don't get why pet lovers do such cruel things to their dogs....


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Year before last I dressed my Jack up. All it consisted of was the little devil horns and a scarf that attaches to their collar that says 'Lil' Devil'. As you can see from the picture below, he not only hated the scarf and ripped it off, but he looked miserable in the horns lol So... I had to snap a shot then release him from his misery


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Awwwww, that pup looks so very very sad....looks like he doesn't even have enough life left in him to bite you for doing that...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My babies always get dressed up. They have more costumes than anyone. Our Doxie Blackjack, who we lost last year, was the one all our ToTers looked for when they arrived. He was always dressed in costume and sitting at the door. He was the highlight of the night. Duke, the Mini Pin, gets dressed up, but he is not to excited about it. He was a skeleton last year. He has gained a lot of weight and was a very hefty looking skelly.

This year we have a new Doxie, who is rather hyper. I don't know how this will go. He does love wearing a doggie shirt though. I bought him a little different version of a skeleton. They will both be skellies at one of the parties and both have pumpkin shirts for the other. 

I love my babies.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

It is hard to find costume for bigger dogs so I am not sure. We had planned to be the Jetsons & got our pup an Astro costume, but then we changed our costumes for this year. We'll save the Astro costume for next year since it would look silly to dress a dog as a dog.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

My dog loves wearing a scarf around his neck, so I might get a Halloween one for him. Other than that no.


----------



## rubyc (Sep 2, 2010)

My dog is known around the block so he is definitely getting a costume

These are the pictures from last year


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't think they have costumes for snakes and spiders


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

We have four dogs - none of whom are crazy about wearing clothes, so probably not.
Years ago, we did dress our toy poodle as a devil (a true expression of his personality) and took him trick or treating with the kids. He loved the attention and the neighbors got a big kick out of it too. He's almost 15 now, deaf and half blind, so his trick or treating days are over.

I would love to dress up my daughter's corgi like superman. He loves to jump off the back of the couch (and anything else he can climb on) and when he does, he looks like he's flying. I think anything we put on him would get eaten in about five minutes though, since he seems to have no concept of what's food and what's not.


----------



## DJ Lantz (Apr 2, 2010)

Cruel? Don't think so. My fiance dresses her Boston Terriers every year and they seem to enjoy it. This year they are wearing monkeys on their backs.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

DJ Lantz said:


> Cruel? Don't think so. My fiance dresses her Boston Terriers every year and they seem to enjoy it. This year they are wearing monkeys on their backs.



That's hilarious!


Now Rudy on the other hand is saying " come one step closer with that costume and you're losing an arm."


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

whoa! that dog is mean muggin' like a mutha!


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I just don't get why pet lovers do such cruel things to their dogs....


I don't think it's cruel, that's a bit of a blanket assumption. The owners know their pets best, and of course if the pet hates the costume and it causes them distress, no good pet owner should force their pet to wear it. But some pets genuinely enjoy or are indifferent to it, in which case I don't see a problem.

For instance, I don't have a dog but I have guinea pigs, and I know that dressing up wouldn't bother them lol


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't have a dog but I have three rabbits that I shove into costumes against their will. I have a pumpkin costume and a hotdog costume that they fit into. They don't really seem to mind after I let them go to hop around







<br>
here's zeke as santa at christmas. I don't have any halloween costume pics for them yet.


----------



## Cateeto (Aug 25, 2010)

Well, I don't have any dogs, but can cats count? 




























Now, don't assume they hate it... That black and orange Halloween kitty goes nuts over the Halloween collar! She'll proudly prance around in that all day if we let her 

As for the orange cat... He'll wear anything as long as there's food involved.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a white (almost albino) dachshund named "Casper" that will be wearing his skelly dog costume


----------



## Lea32R (Oct 16, 2008)

sugarskull said:


> I don't have a dog but I have three rabbits that I shove into costumes against their will. I have a pumpkin costume and a hotdog costume that they fit into. They don't really seem to mind after I let them go to hop around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG your rabbit is beautiful. I want one now. His coat is so nice!


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

we have a beagle and she goes as underdog, she likes to chase her cape once it's on. She walks around the block and LOVES the attention


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think it's cruel. If the dog hates it, don't do it. My dogs (and one cat) are pretty much indifferent, they don't care if they're dressed up or not they act the same either way. Except my Golden who loved all the extra attention she'd get!

We usually enter several pet costume contests. We've won some neat prizes in the past, so we're definitely doing them again this year! There is a pet shop that has a contest and one of the judges is Svengoolie. We got a photo with him last year!

Photos from last year:





















Photos from my previous two dogs:


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Scatterbrains, Just want you to know no beagle was harmed when I was taking these pictures. 
She loves to ham it up with her costumes you would think she was a model in a photo shoot.
I probably took at least 30 pictures in this shoot because she kept changing poses.






















She was saying "Hey baby come here"


----------



## cattchels (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't have a dog, but I've always wanted to dress my cat up in a pirate costume. Of course he'd have none of it.


----------



## Decorinator (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought a little red cape to dress my youngest cat as a vampire. He's the only one of my cats who will even allow me to attempt to dress him up. My first try was a no-go; he rolled around in circles trying to play with the strings that tied around his neck.

I'm going to try to switch out the strings with velcro; maybe I'll at least get a picture I can post for Halloween!

Love everyone's pics - what adorable puppehs and kittehs! (And the bunneh, too!)


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

We've always had cocker spaniels, and every last one of them hated anything on their heads or around their necks. But after we lost ZuZu last year, we decided to get a dog who would not need constant grooming, so we adopted Shelby from a shelter. She is a 4-yr old, 60+ pound Border collie mix and as calm and sweet as any dog I have ever met. So, we are going to try dressing her up this year as a glow in the dark skeleton, and we will let her wander around in our "cemetary". It has a fence all around it, so she'll be safe, but if she doesn't like it, we won't force her to wear it. 

Last year my daughter and SIL dressed their dog as a dinosaur. Very cute!

As for my cats, I don't dress them up, but since Boo is solid black, she already fits the occasion, and although Luna is a tortoise-shell cat, she likes to greet every TOT who rings the doorbell sans costume.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

HauntedHorror, I love the pirate outfit and also the superdog they are adorable.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG arlita, that final photo is adorable. It made me think about Cleopaetra.
I love this thread. Great photos everyone.


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

omg. i love all the dogs with capes!


----------

